# Primary IDE Master: [Not Detected]



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I have been building a computer, and booted it up for the first time today.

On the IDE cable I have my IDE hard drive on the master, and my optical CD drive on the slave. (I also have a SATA hard drive connected). When I load up the BIOS on the computer, It shows the following:

Primary IDE Master: [Not Detected]
Primary IDE Slave: [_NEC DVD+RW ND-110]
SATA 1: [Not Detected]
SATA 2: [Not Detected]
SATA 3: [ST3500820AS]
ESATA: [Not Detected]

I do not understand why my hard drive is showing up as Not Detected?
I've checked the jumper settings on it, although I may have set them up wrong. 

What can I do to show it as detected?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using a Hdd and an optical drive on the same IDE cable is not a real good idea. 
Disconnect the optical drive and see what happens. 
How are the drives jumpered? CS (Cable Select) is the best option but jumping the Hdd to <aster and the optical to Slave will work.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

I will try that tomorrow.
The optical drive is slave on the cable (the second connector is attached to it, if you get me), and the hard drive is set to master. On the jumper pins, I have the hard drive set to master, or what I think is master, and the optical is set to slave. What is Cable select?
Joe


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cable Select is the CS jumper on the drives. If the drives are set to CS, the device on the Black connector will be seen as Primary (Master} and the device on the Gray connector will be seen as Secondary (Slave).


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Ahh, yes I understand now, thanks for the replies, I will try tomorrow, and feedback. 
Thank you,
Joe


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What is the brand name and model of the drive you are working with.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

I have unplugged the optical drive so just the hard drive is connected to the hard drive, still not detected.

I set both the hard drive and the optical drive to CS, still not detected. 

I switched the power cable over, still not detected.

Nothing seems to be working?

The hard drive is a WD Caviar Blue, model number WD5000AAKB.

Joe


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

Annoying thing is, I just hooked up my old hard drive, set as cable selected to the IDE cable, and it boots up into windows (well not into windows, it goes into recovery mode or something, I didnt check), so this must mean my WD hard drive is broken?

Joe


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's a good indication the Hdd is defective.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

so the hard drive is broken? It's spinning and everything though.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Just to double check, take off the cdrom and place the WD at the end of the ribbon cable with no jumpers and see what it does.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

just does the same thing as before, it's undetected.

I read on the WD website that you have set up the drivers for it, when you install vista?

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

also, when I disconnect all the drives, and attempt to enter the BIOS setup, it wont let me, but when the hard drive is plugged in, and I load up the BIOS setup, it shows I have a legacy diskette A drive, (I assume this is a floppy disk drive) and I dont have a floppy disk drive installed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

JoeMorgan said:


> just does the same thing as before, it's undetected.
> 
> I read on the WD website that you have set up the drivers for it, when you install vista?
> 
> Thanks, Joe.


That would not cause BIOS to not recognize the drive.



JoeMorgan said:


> also, when I disconnect all the drives, and attempt to enter the BIOS setup, it wont let me, but when the hard drive is plugged in, and I load up the BIOS setup, it shows I have a legacy diskette A drive, (I assume this is a floppy disk drive) and I dont have a floppy disk drive installed.


That's not unusual . . have you reset the BIOS to defaults?

I think Tyree hit the nail on the head . . that drive has likely failed


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

How do you reset the BIOS to default? 
But if it has failed, would it still spin?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Enter BIOS and look for the setting "Reset to Defaults"

The drive can spin and still have failed


----------



## JoeMorgan (Nov 28, 2008)

I reset the BIOS, still shows a floppy drive for some reason.
Is there anyway I can fix the hard drive?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are getting help from Raptor . . He is the expert on drives

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16/setting-up-wd-caviar-blue-hard-drive-481952.html

Thread closed


----------

